# Enseñando informática usando recursos distribuidos (Gerundio en un título)



## linmorwen

Hola a todos, antes de corregir a unos colegas en el título de su artículo, quería consultar con ustedes si mi corrección es adecuada. 
El título es algo como "Enseñando informática usando recursos distribuidos" y mi idea era que no debe usarse el gerundio en ninguna de las dos instancias. Mi sugerencia es "Enseñanza de informática mediante el uso de recursos distribuidos". ¿Qué opinan?

Muchas gracias


----------



## XiaoRoel

Que tienes toda la razón. En mi opinión,  la construcción gerundial aquí es un claro anglicismo.


----------



## Vampiro

Esos dos gerundios seguidos me hacen rechinar los dientes.
Creo que tu corrección es adecuada.
Otra opción podría ser:
"Enseñando informática mediante el uso de recursos distribuidos."
Salomónico.
Saludos.
_


----------



## linmorwen

Vampiro said:


> Esos dos gerundios seguidos me hacen rechinar los dientes.
> Creo que tu corrección es adecuada.
> Otra opción podría ser:
> "Enseñando informática mediante el uso de recursos distribuidos."
> Salomónico.
> Saludos.
> _



Hola Vampiro, ¿por qué puede aceptarse enseñando? 
Gracias


----------



## Vampiro

No se me ocurre una razón por la que no se pudiera usar que vaya más allá del gusto personal, del estilo, o del toque de informalidad que quieras darle al título.
Ninguna de las opciones propuestas son incorrectas, desde mi punto de vista.  Pero esos dos gerundios seguidos suenan muy mal.
Saludos.
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Estimado Vampiro, ni Salomón ni puñetas: "*Aprendizaje de la/Aprender/Aprenda Informática a través del uso de recursos distribuidos*" (o algo por el estilo, sin gerundios, con lo que se quiera significar con "recursos distribuidos" que para mí es una expresión opaca: ¿qué recursos?, ¿cómo y dónde se distribuyen?


----------



## Vampiro

El experto en estos temas eres tú, estimado Xiao.  Lo mío son los fierros.
Pero creo que podría llenar un catálogo con la cantidad de libros cuyos títulos comienzan con un gerundio de ese tipo, sobre todo libros de enseñanza.
Francamente no veo dónde podría estar el error, no recuerdo haber leído una regla al respecto.
Saludos.
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues el problema es que le falta el núcleo, ya que el gerundio formalmente actúa como un adjetivo de su nucleo nominal (al que llaman sujeto por inercia académica). Los gerundios no son verdaderos verbos, sino formas nominales. En un título, actuando absolutamente en su valor verbal, sin más explicación o justificación del gerundio es anormal en español, excepto en alguna frase imperativa tipo "¡andando!", o en los refranes donde siempre se contextualiza como "caminando, que es gerundio", "andando, andando, se va llegando".


----------



## flljob

Enseñanza de la informática usando...
El segundo gerundio no veo que esté mal.

Saludos


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Pues yo había empezado un relato de mis tiempos de jubilado, y pensaba  llamarlo 'Viviendo la jubilación'; me he quedado sin título y no se me  ocurre ninguna alternativa que diga lo que pretendo decir, porque 'Estoy viviendo la jubilación' no me gusta. 
Vista la escasa autoridad que se le da al DRAE, no me tranquiliza que incluya ejemplos de uso de gerundio como _Hablando se entiende la gente _o _Consultando el diccionario, descubrí esa palabra_. Y, por supuesto, aún menos títulos de películas como _Bailando con lobos_, o _Siguiendo mi camino.

_


----------



## XiaoRoel

¿Qué te parece "Así vivo mi jubilación"?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

XiaoRoel said:


> ¿Qué te parece "Así vivo mi jubilación"?



Parece mejor. Lo pensaré. Muchas gracias.


----------



## cristalito

*Cómo enseñar informática mediante el uso de recursos distribuidos.*


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

XiaoRoel said:


> En un título, actuando absolutamente en su valor verbal, sin más explicación o justificación del gerundio es anormal en español,.



Vaya. ¡Con lo que a mí me gusta "Cantando bajo la lluvia"! 

Siempre pensé que quedaba bien, porque eso es exactamente lo que hace Gene Kelly: está cantando (y bailando) bajo la lluvia.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En los casos que se necesita una forma verbal nominal, en español se usa en estos casos el *infinitivo* ("cantar bajo la lluvia" o _incluso sin verbo_ "canción bajo la lluvia"), pero la costumbre de las traducciones pedestres ventiladas por la cultura popular _made in USA_ nos ha influenciado a todos y hoy nos parece normal este gerundio modal sin más referencia.


----------



## Quiviscumque

XiaoRoel said:


> En un título, actuando absolutamente en su valor verbal, sin más explicación o justificación del gerundio es anormal en español, excepto en alguna frase imperativa tipo "¡andando!", o en los refranes donde siempre se contextualiza como "caminando, que es gerundio", "andando, andando, se va llegando".



Estimado Xiao, no puedo estar más de acuerdo contigo, pero me temo que tenemos la batalla perdida. Incluso la RAE se lava las manos en el párrafo 27.7.q de la voluminosísima "Nueva Gramática":

"Se observa en el español actual de todas las áreas que crece el número de gerundios utilizados como expresiones denominativas: títulos de libros, [...] Es probable que la extensión de los gerundios a todos estos contextos esté influida por el inglés." 

¡Y ni una palabra de condena!


----------



## Erreconerre

linmorwen said:


> Hola a todos, antes de corregir a unos colegas en el título de su artículo, quería consultar con ustedes si mi corrección es adecuada.
> El título es algo como "Enseñando informática usando recursos distribuidos" y mi idea era que no debe usarse el gerundio en ninguna de las dos instancias. Mi sugerencia es "Enseñanza de informática mediante el uso de recursos distribuidos". ¿Qué opinan?
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
Si se trata de títulos de películas, libros, cursos, etc., no es incorrecto utilizar un gerundio:
"Durmiendo con el enemigo", es el título de una película que se hizo famosa.
Y tambien "Cantando bajo la lluvia".
"Aprendiendo a leer", es nombre de un curso para eso, para aprender a leer. 

Y eso sin contar títulos como "Recordando a Nadia Comaneci" ... O a Ray Bradbury o Jaime Sabines.

Lo que me parece de muy mal gusto es incluir dos gerundios en el mismo título.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Erreconerre said:


> Si se trata de títulos de películas, libros, cursos, etc., no es incorrecto utilizar un gerundio:
> "Durmiendo con el enemigo", es el título de una película que se hizo famosa.
> Y tambien "Cantando bajo la lluvia".
> "Aprendiendo a leer", es nombre de un curso para eso, para aprender a leer.
> 
> Y eso sin contar títulos como "Recordando a Nadia Comaneci" ... O a Ray Bradbury o Jaime Sabines.
> 
> Lo que me parece de muy mal gusto es incluir dos gerundios en el mismo título.


 
Y 'Fumando espero', inicio de una canción que repopularizó Sarita Montiel.



Quiviscumque said:


> Estimado Xiao, no puedo estar más de acuerdo contigo, pero me temo que tenemos la batalla perdida. Incluso la RAE se lava las manos en el párrafo 27.7.q de la voluminosísima "Nueva Gramática":
> 
> "Se observa en el español actual de todas las áreas que crece el número de gerundios utilizados como expresiones denominativas: títulos de libros, [...] Es probable que la extensión de los gerundios a todos estos contextos esté influida por el inglés."
> 
> ¡Y ni una palabra de condena!


 
¡Pobre REA y sus correspondientes! O pecan de laxitud o de excesivo rigor.
Cuando no de simples y crasos errores.
La verdad es que no somos fáciles de contentar.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Vaya. ¡Con lo que a mí me gusta "Cantando bajo la lluvia"!


Y a mí, "Bailando con lobos"...


----------



## Quiviscumque

Supongo que si Jólibud se acordase algún día de Inés de Castro, la película se llamaría "Reinando después de muriendo"; por lo que leo, parece que a la mayoría de los foreros les gustaría el título


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Quiviscumque said:


> Supongo que si Jólibud se acordase algún día de Inés de Castro, la película se llamaría "Reinando después de muriendo"; por lo que leo, parece que a la mayoría de los foreros les gustaría el título



Mejorando todavía:
Suponiendo que si Jólibud se acordando algún día de Inés de Castro, la  película se llamando "Reinando después de muriendo"; por lo que leyendo,  pareciendo que a la mayoría de los foreros les gustando el título (salvando a algunos, que les disgustando).


----------



## Agró

A Jefe Emplumado, disgustar profundamente. Jau.


----------



## Vampiro

A mi me gustan, y me suenan de lo más natural.
Anglófono que es uno…
Eso sí, en su justa medida.  Dos gerundios seguidos, como el ejemplo de la consulta, suenan como las uñas sobre una pizarra.
Lo que me llama la atención, y hablando muy en serio, es que siendo incorrecto, según lo plantean los más puristas de la lengua, sea un error tan común en libros de educación, sobre todo en libros para niños muy pequeños: “Cantado aprendo a hablar”, es el título de una obra audiovisual, y como ese muchísimos más en textos de todo tipo (“Aprendiendo a leer”, “Conociendo los números”, etc etc etc…).
Pensaba en eso, mientras estaba esta mañana cantando bajo la ducha.
Saludos.
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Hay gerundios de aquí (español) y de allá (inglés) y de ningún lado (barbarismos):
1. De aquí: *Fumando espero* (al hombre que más quiero), _*Cantando aprendo a hablar*_.
2. De allá: _*Cantando*_ (_singing_) *bajo la lluvia*, _*Bailando *(¿dancing_?)_*con lobos*_, _*Recordando*_ (_remebering_) _*a Nadia Comaneci*_.
3. De ningún lado: *Aprendiendo a leer, Conociendo los números*.


----------



## rgr

XiaoRoel said:


> Hay gerundios de aquí (español) y de allá (inglés) y de ningún lado (barbarismos):
> 1. De aquí: *Fumando espero* (al hombre que más quiero), _*Cantando aprendo a hablar*_.
> 2. De allá: _*Cantando*_ (_singing_) *bajo la lluvia*, _*Bailando *(¿dancing_?)_*con lobos*_, _*Recordando*_ (_remebering_) _*a Nadia Comaneci*_.
> 3. De ningún lado: *Aprendiendo a leer, Conociendo los números*.


 
Disculpe maestro que lo corrija: _Fumando espero *a la que tanto* quiero, tras los cristales de alegres ventanales...._
Es un tango argentino y en su versión original el sujeto poético es un hombre.
Además, creo que en este caso el uso del gerundio sería correcto, ¿no?
Saludando


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

XiaoRoel said:


> Hay gerundios de aquí (español) y de allá (inglés) y de ningún lado (barbarismos):
> 1. De aquí: *Fumando espero* (al hombre que más quiero), _*Cantando aprendo a hablar*_.
> 2. De allá: _*Cantando*_ (_singing_) *bajo la lluvia*, _*Bailando *(¿dancing_?)_*con lobos*_, _*Recordando*_ (_remebering_) _*a Nadia Comaneci*_.
> 3. De ningún lado: *Aprendiendo a leer, Conociendo los números*.



¿De ningún lado? De algún lugar a de ser, no se trata de Facundo Cabral. En algún lugar se ha generado. Si es un barbarismo, en el extranjero. 
¿Que te parece De aquí, De allá, De acullá?


----------



## lu-male

Me gusta "Enseñar informática mediante recursos distribuídos"


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Ahora que ya hemos mandado el gerundio al limbo, ¿que se quiere decir con 'discursos distribuidos'?


----------



## lu-male

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Ahora que ya hemos mandado el gerundio al limbo, ¿que se quiere decir con 'discursos distribuidos'?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Tampoco entiendo....


----------



## flljob

La frase original dice _recursos distribuidos_.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

XiaoRoel said:


> _*Bailando *(¿dancing_?)_*con lobos*_,


Puntualizando un poquito: _éste_ es el título original, donde no sabemos si el acto de bailar es sustantivo plural o presente de indicativo, y siendo este el foro que es, discutirlo aquí estaría contra las reglas.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Miguel Antonio said:


> Puntualizando un poquito: _éste_ es el título original, donde no sabemos si el acto de bailar es sustantivo plural o presente de indicativo, y siendo este el foro que es, discutirlo aquí estaría contra las reglas.



Lo que queda claro es que el título de la película en español, no es una traducción del inglés, sino un ejercicio de uso del gerundio en un título. Uno más. 
No es el caso de Durmiendo con su enemigo, cuyo título original es Sleeping with the Enemy.
Visto que la RAE viene aceptando muchas desviaciones del español académico por ser de uso generalizado, creo que el gerundio en los títulos tiene ganado el derecho a pasar de la tolerancia a la legitimidad.
Podría dar la noticia con esta cabecera: 'Aceptando los gerundios en los títulos'. 
Al fin y a la postre, en los refranes tiene añeja acogida: A Dios rogando, y con el mazo dando, Hablando se entiende la gente,...


----------

